# Sirius Install DIY: How difficult is it?



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a 2004 745Li. I just landed the Sirius module for $100 on ebay. I've heard it's something I may be able to install myself. Does anyone have instructions or can you point me in the right directions for instructions. Also, do I need to have the idrive reprogrammed by the dealer? 

Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dane Guy said:


> I have a 2004 745Li. I just landed the Sirius module for $100 on ebay. I've heard it's something I may be able to install myself. Does anyone have instructions or can you point me in the right directions for instructions. Also, do I need to have the idrive reprogrammed by the dealer?
> 
> Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


Very simple, you'll need an install kit from BMW as well as reprogramming when completed.


----------



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks. Do you know where I might find step-by-step instructions? 
BMW wants $270 to install it. I'd like to save that money if I can.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dane Guy said:


> Thanks. Do you know where I might find step-by-step instructions?
> BMW wants $270 to install it. I'd like to save that money if I can.


Instructions will come with your install kit - the car will still need to be programmed by your dealer.


----------



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

Really? Awesome!! :thumbup:

I wonder how much they'll charge for the software upgrade. . . 

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Typically the 1 hour minimum.


----------



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

Great. Thanks again.

Oh, and when you get an ipod kit for a 2004 745 let me know!!


----------



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

Is there an HD Radio module for BMWs?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dane Guy said:


> Is there an HD Radio module for BMWs?


Not with DICE, but it was a factory option with BMW.


----------



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

Bummer.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Sometimes if you buy from them and let them do the software you can get 50% off the software or sometimes even less. They really are not on the computer "updating" the software for that long.

Definitely has instructions in the box though if you would like to try and knock it out yourself. At that point they probably will just charge you the standard 1 hour.


----------



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

I should have all the hardware (module and kit) next week. I'll be digging into the project next weekend. Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dane Guy said:


> I should have all the hardware (module and kit) next week. I'll be digging into the project next weekend. Can't wait! :thumbup:


Installation is a snap, the programming is the only hurdle.


----------



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm hoping to install the hardware this weekend.

My BMW dealer says it will take at least 2 hours to do the software update. Does that sound right? :dunno: Seems a bit long to me.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dane Guy said:


> I'm hoping to install the hardware this weekend.
> 
> My BMW dealer says it will take at least 2 hours to do the software update. Does that sound right? :dunno: Seems a bit long to me.


It is - call another dealer.


----------



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

I called another dealer. He said he'd install the unit for me and upgrade the software for $180 (the other dealer was $370). He also said if it takes longer than 2 hours it will be covered under warranty. :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Instructions will come with your install kit - the car will still need to be programmed by your dealer.


So, recoding?

Or downloading some new firmware/software?

Is this specific to radio?

In other words, if i already have the correct BM53 radio for Sirius retrofit (in 2003 E39), then i believe i don't need to take the car to the dealer for any programming, other than setting the radio "AREA" to US, if not already in US mode.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gixxer said:


> So, recoding?
> 
> Or downloading some new firmware/software?
> 
> ...


The OP has a e65 7-series (fiber optic/MOST) BMW, the rules are completely different. Your e39 does not need coding.


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Your e39 does not need coding.


SWEET !!! Thanks Tom ! :bigpimp:


----------



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

I took my module to BMW and they installed it, updated my car and activated the service for $180. I can't complain about that!

My only question: Is there a manual on this on how it's supposed to work? Is it possible to key in the station number or have a favorites like with FM/AM channels? The didn't explain any of it to me.


----------

